# Suggestion for Tivo: Add the #15 and the #20 to the "Keep at Most Shows" option



## jdmaxell (Mar 14, 2007)

For users that watch syndicated shows 10 is sometimes too low (Marathon knocks ones out quickly) and 25 takes a lot of space on Tivo's not upgraded.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Not a bad suggestion... I generally just use KUID (keep until I delete) and delete as I watch them.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah I think the gap between 10 and 25 is too large as well. And now more so with the loss of multiple season passes. 

I'd settle for just one setting in between 10 and 25.


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> I'd settle for just one setting in between 10 and 25.


Why?

I mean, if you're going to pick numbers, the obvious choices to add would be 7 and 14. (Fios DVRs allow those numbers.)

But the real question is why is there a limited list of choices at all? A single byte of storage can represent any number up to 256, so why not just allow the user to pick any number they want up to some maximum?

256 might confuse the masses, so maybe the max should be 99. Two number button presses on the remote and you're done.

99 was the Replay max, iirc. (But then Replay was always much more about flexibility and pleasing its subscribers than imposing a philosophy and pleasing content providers as TiVo tries to do.)


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

joblo said:


> (But then Replay was always much more about flexibility and pleasing its subscribers than imposing a philosophy and pleasing content providers as TiVo tries to do.)


It is the difference between creating a consumer targeted device and a community develop device.

Replay TV was all over the place and you really had to be a enthusiast / hobbyist to use it.

There is a reason Replay TV is no longer available.


----------

